# Which pannel saw?



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I have some amazon gift cards that I want to use to pick up a panel saw. I was looking and cant figure out which one to get, I was looking at the Pax which is $147, a Lynx for $135 and a Crown which is $70. Is there that much difference between the Pax and Crown that justifies double the price? Its been a while since I used a non back saw, but there are a lot of times I wished I had one. Hopefully some of you have experience with either of these and can chime in. Thanks in advance.

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B003RWS9QA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=22RQ4AHPOTVUS&coliid=I1564LNM86ZZ13

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00EC99Z0Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=22RQ4AHPOTVUS&coliid=I3QPTA0OW3AV3F


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Check out this thread

"Saws, using, collecting, cleaning buying"

A lot of saw knowledge there.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

You might be better off considering taking that $150 and spending it on something else than take half to a third of that money and buying something off ebay or one of the dealers already cleaned up and sharpened from pre WWII.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw that thread, 7K+ posts, yikes.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a Pax 20" panel saw (10 TPI CC) and a Pax 22" rip saw (4.5 TPI RIP). They are decent hand saws, that you can hand sharpen when they get dull. Some people don't like the handles, while they aren't as form fitting as my Lie-Nielsen or Bad Axe, the handles don't bother me. Personally, for how I use it, the rake is too aggressive on the rip saw (the cc panel is ok), and I haven't gotten around to changing it yet.

Thomas Flynn / Pax and Garlick / Lynx are the same company, just different feature and trim levels.

Pax = taper ground, breasted tooth line, saw nuts, and given at least a once over with a hand file.
Lynx = taper ground, straight tooth line, saw bolts, and I am not sure whether or not they are hand filed.

I have no experience with Crown, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for that info, funny why they don't say that in the descriptions.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you planning on a rip or a xcut saw or looking for something that may do both with a sort of hybrid filing? I haven't ever used any of the new to market saws but ive refurbished a fair amount of vintage saws and something that you may want to consider is how they feel in your hand. Some feel too big in my hand, some a bit off balance, and other just right. If you've got a woodcraft close I believe that they stock pax and lynx saws.

There's tons of knowledge on that saw thread mentioned above, just pop in and start asking questions, no need to read all the posts.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking to get a 10 tpi for crosscut to start with as that is my immediate need then filling in a ripping saw later.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Howdy, spclPatrolGroup,

Being a consummate hand saw freak…er..geek, I'll weigh in on this subject.

If it were me, I would use the Amazon gift cards for something else, and scour the yard sales and flea markets for some good vintage saws.

You can't go wrong with a couple of well-tuned and sharpened Disston D-8s…..


----------

